# Diamond shaped calves



## darkside5674 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have any issues whatsoever putting on good lean muscle up top but I have always had issues with getting my calves to grow. Anyone have any good calve exercises that can help me put on some solid meat down there? Currently I am just adding standing calf raises (weighted and unweighted) until muscle failure at the end of a leg workout. I've had some noticeable results but I wonder if I'm on the right track.


----------



## 200+ (Feb 19, 2012)

loose the non-weighted raises, increase the weight, don't over train them (common issue), and in-my-opinion don't go to failure (at least not every time)


----------



## the_predator (Feb 19, 2012)

It's hard with calves because you have to find what works best for you. I am fortunate. My mom has huge calves and she kind of passed them along to me. Mine are not as big as hers but they are cut and veiny. Now don't get me wrong they weren't always that way. I tried hitting them hard once a week, twice a week, even three times a week. I tried one exercise, two, even super sets, plus all kinds of reps ranges. Calves are just like every other muscle you have...you have to figure out what works. Now I know calves are stubborn bastards because they say "fuck you" we walk all day, you can't throw shit at us that we can't handle. Well I finally told them to "shut the fuck up" when I found what worked for me. High reps with as heavy weight I can handle with good form. I do two regular exercises, one double leg, one single leg. The third exercise is a superset. That's it. That is what works for me. Hope you can find what works best for you. Good luck brother.


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 19, 2012)

I"ll try that. Thanks.


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 19, 2012)

the_predator said:


> It's hard with calves because you have to find what works best for you. I am fortunate. My mom has huge calves and she kind of passed them along to me. Mine are not as big as hers but they are cut and veiny. Now don't get me wrong they weren't always that way. I tried hitting them hard once a week, twice a week, even three times a week. I tried one exercise, two, even super sets, plus all kinds of reps ranges. Calves are just like every other muscle you have...you have to figure out what works. Now I know calves are stubborn bastards because they say "fuck you" we walk all day, you can't throw shit at us that we can't handle. Well I finally told them to "shut the fuck up" when I found what worked for me. High reps with as heavy weight I can handle with good form. I do two regular exercises, one double leg, one single leg. The third exercise is a superset. That's it. That is what works for me. Hope you can find what works best for you. Good luck brother.


Thanks predator. That sounds like good advice.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 19, 2012)

Gotta train em heavy bro, calves are stubborn as fuck! full range of motion and hold that peak contraction...about 6-8 reps...like 200+ said dont overtrain em, give them time to heal and GROW!!!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 19, 2012)

Aim for as much range of motion as possible. Stretch at the bottom and squeeze for a second or two at the top. Also, the more you weigh, the bigger they'll get


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I was told before that high reps at body weight would do the job. It hasn't so I'll adjust my routine and try what you guys are saying.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 19, 2012)

Bodyweight calve exercises will definitely strengthen those calves and add definition but if you want size gotta add weight bro like any other body part....try focusing on heavy/low rep exercises for a few weeks and then back to lighter/high exercises for a couple weeks to bulk and keep definition


----------



## suprfast (Feb 19, 2012)

Heavy donkey raises.  Hold all the way at the bottom for three seconds then push all the way to the top for a one second hold.  Learned that from Built.  15 reps you will feel it like no other.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 19, 2012)

I threw a pic of my calves in my profile cause I was happy they finally started to get some size with heavy weights...stupid, LOL


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 19, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Heavy donkey raises.  Hold all the way at the bottom for three seconds then push all the way to the top for a one second hold.  Learned that from Built.  15 reps you will feel it like no other.



^^^heavy donkeys are crucial! I like that pic of Arnold doing them with a dude on his back. LMAO


----------



## suprfast (Feb 19, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> ^^^heavy donkeys are crucial! I like that pic of Arnold doing them with a dude on his back. LMAO



You say homo, I say...well I say homo too but nice calve workout.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL...fucker! You won't see me up in the gym asking for a spot...then being like "hop on",


----------



## suprfast (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont remember where the hell I read it or saw it but the calves take a lot of punishment on a daily basis just walking and doing normal stuff.  You need to up the game if you want to get them to grow.  

Heavy sets of 15-20.  When I am done with donkey raises I usually have to hang on the machine for a few seconds so the blood can rush back in.


----------



## bjg (Feb 20, 2012)

use the smith machine standing on a step do raises with feet turned out a bit then raises feet turned in a bit 4 sets each 3 times a week for 3 weeks then just resume by doing them once or twice a week. and let me know the results


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 20, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Heavy donkey raises.  Hold all the way at the bottom for three seconds then push all the way to the top for a one second hold.  Learned that from Built.  15 reps you will feel it like no other.



Guy in gym suggested that to me recently, by god i felt trashed after it, but works great. Thanks for putting it out there, for rest of the peeps


----------



## bjg (Feb 20, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Guy in gym suggested that to me recently, by god i felt trashed after it, but works great. Thanks for putting it out there, for rest of the peeps



sure  agree totally  full range of motion + short pause are excellent


----------



## njc (Feb 20, 2012)

Make sure youre doing some seated raises.  They hit the soleus MUCH harder than standing calve raises do.  Standing calves raises hit the gastrocs more directly than the soleus.  By only hitting standing calf raises you are not directly stimulating the soleus.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 20, 2012)

If you do a lot of cardio, up the incline a little and walk on your toes for a few minutes.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

Full range of motion is absolutely necessary but don't go too deep with calve raises, I was working heavy weight and went too deep and strained the shit out of my Achilles tendon, hurt like hell for like 3 weeks


----------



## suprfast (Feb 20, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> Full range of motion is absolutely necessary but don't go too deep with calve raises, I was working heavy weight and went too deep and strained the shit out of my Achilles tendon, hurt like hell for like 3 weeks



Could also be a tight Achilles.  I just let the weight rest and I hold at the lowest point with me putting zero tension on my calves.  I think I have okay calves.


----------



## Bowden (Feb 20, 2012)

darkside5674 said:


> I don't have any issues whatsoever putting on good lean muscle up top but I have always had issues with getting my calves to grow. Anyone have any good calve exercises that can help me put on some solid meat down there? Currently I am just adding standing calf raises (weighted and unweighted) until muscle failure at the end of a leg workout. I've had some noticeable results but I wonder if I'm on the right track.



Try shocking them by experimenting with high rep sets in the 100 rep range and see what the result is.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 20, 2012)

Inspiration....


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

^^^so awesome!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 20, 2012)

SCARY HUGE.  And the guy on the left is sporting the VFF


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

^^^i got a pair of the VFF (speeds) with the laces and love them for leg day...I would lift barefoot but my gym won't allow it, those or my ol chuck t's.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 20, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> ^^^i got a pair of the VFF (speeds) with the laces and love them for leg day...I would lift barefoot but my gym won't allow it, those or my ol chuck t's.



Got some for jogging and day-to-day walking. Definitely make you readjust your "gait" so to speak.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 20, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Got some for jogging and day-to-day walking. Definitely make you readjust your "gait" so to speak.



definitely, i tried running in them for the first time about 4 miles....my calves where wodded up for like 2 weeks lol...ankles have definitely gotten stronger though..


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 20, 2012)

My next leg workout will be on Tuesday. I'm going to try going heavier and implement a few of the tips you guys have given. I really appreciate all the tips. I think I'm going to start a journal and record my my progress.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 20, 2012)

My calves are a weak spot to, and I to use to finish my leg routine with them.  But now I start off with them, allowing me to move heavier weight and a greater contraction and expansion because they are not worn out from the previous lifts.  Seems to be working for me...


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking about trying that.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 20, 2012)

You know there are two types of muscle. It boils down to strength or endurance. Your calves are used for walking, so they're predominantly type I, meaning they'll respond best to endurance work.

So think really high reps.
You're thinking like 3 sets of 30, right?

Try again. Multiply by 10. In one set.

Now I know you're thinking "900 reps? Dude you're insane."

What would you think if I said you should do it once every workout, and twice on leg days?

No, I'm not insane. I just want you to jump rope for 10 minutes to warm up. And another 10 minutes after your workout on leg day.

Jumping rope is, by far, the best calf building exercise there is.

You're looking at 1.5 to 2 reps per second. So about 90 to 120 reps per minute.

So you can actually jump rope for 5 minutes straight? Ok, next level:
Choose one: One leg only, switch legs every 30 seconds - or - spin the rope under your feet twice before you land and jump again.

I know, jumping rope is so old fashioned. You'll look like a cross-fit guy. Little girls will ask if they can jump with you. But it will definitely make your calves grow.


----------



## 07bobber (Feb 20, 2012)

Try seated calf raises holding for 3 seconds at the bottom and 3 at the top, when you are at the top come up on the ball of your foot and flex your toes up and spread them


----------



## suprfast (Feb 20, 2012)

07bobber said:


> Try seated calf raises holding for 3 seconds at the bottom and 3 at the top, when you are at the top come up on the ball of your foot and flex your toes up and spread them



^^^^Yep.  Not a speed contest, a quality contest.  15 reps of a decent weight like this and those puppies are fried.  Add in three sets and walking is fun.


----------



## thebutcher (Feb 20, 2012)

Recently I posted a thread on my stubborn calves as well. The feedback was as usual helpful and debatable.. However one useful comment was to incorporate jump roping into your workout regimen. This offers hundreds of explosive reps that your calves will take to very well! Try to go for time when doing so on off days for calve benifits as well as cardio benifits. I also like to use an elliptical machine. Balls of feet on the ends of the foot holders and go reverse motion focusing on pushing with calves on the bottom stroke. Also calves are very resilient so try and do work for them everyday! Even if it's just body weight on non leg or specific calve days so as to make sure blood is being pumped into the bitches to ensure those gh's are being released in em! Before long it'll just be a habit to do calf work of some sort in each workout. .. I do mine before every workout. Gives time for my preworkout cocktail to kick in and by the time I'm done with calves.. I got a mean pump in em and I'm ready to crush my workout. Hope some of this is useful.


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah you guys were right. Going heavier feels a lot different. Also I worked my calves prior to doing my other leg exercises. Thanks again for all the tips


----------



## suprfast (Feb 21, 2012)

darkside5674 said:


> Yeah you guys were right. Going heavier feels a lot different. Also I worked my calves prior to doing my other leg exercises. Thanks again for all the tips



If I did that I wouldnt be able to walk the rest of my workouts.  

Virgin calves hurt like a mofo, for that that dont work out calves at all.  When you go heavy for a few sets and do static holds at the bottom and top you most likely would not be able to walk the next two days.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## WINSTON (Jan 30, 2014)

genetics for many . you nees supersets negative work jumping and voleyball . and yet....


----------



## kabizkugu (Feb 20, 2014)

same man calves are dead end way for me -_-


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 20, 2014)

ThreeGigs said:


> *You know there are two types of muscle. It boils down to strength or endurance. Your calves are used for walking, *so they're predominantly type I, meaning they'll respond best to endurance work.
> 
> So think really high reps.
> You're thinking like 3 sets of 30, right?
> ...



there is merit to some of this, however, I believe the emphasis is somewhat misguided. We are focusing on types of muscle fiber/ type of exercise while I would contend that the focus should be shifted to function/recovery. As has been noted in this thread before, the "try everything" approach is widespread. Since it is intensity and time under tension that produces growth the responses, the method becomes 2nd (as long as the stimulus is there) to that little variable called recovery.  I would bet that the problem most people have is not that the wrong exercise is being utilized or the wrong "angle", or that the frequency is to low. I say it is the opposite. Calves statistically perform a great deal of plyometric work throughout the day and under a greater deal of intensity than most other muscles. Think about how little your pecs actually work in a plyo sense throughout the day, now compare that to pushing your body weight forward with every step you take. A person might not walk a lot throughout the day, but intensity-wise, i believe the work your calves do is greater than that of the most of your body. I would try shortening a training session for calves, even as drastic as performing only one giant/super/duper set that has a looong time under tension and high intensity. Then I would leave those suckers alone for a good 10 days minimum. Just a thought.

Lack of recovery is the biggest inhibitor of growth (provided that the nutrients are there)


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 21, 2014)

darkside5674 said:


> I don't have any issues whatsoever putting on good lean muscle up top but I have always had issues with getting my calves to grow. Anyone have any good calve exercises that can help me put on some solid meat down there? Currently I am just adding standing calf raises (weighted and unweighted) until muscle failure at the end of a leg workout. I've had some noticeable results but I wonder if I'm on the right track.



There are two large muscles in the calf.  Each need to be worked with different exercises and different repetitions.  

*The Gastrocnemius  *

This muscle works with standing movement for the leg:  Standing Calf Raise, Donkey Calf Raise, etc. 

It contains more fast twitch muscle fiber.  Thus, it responds to more moderate to high reps with heavier loads.  (8 - 20 reps/65-80% or 1 Repetition Max) 

*Soleus*

This contains more slow twitch muscle fiber.  It responds best to very high reps, 20 reps plus per set.  

With reps that high you will use around 40-60% of your 1 Repetition Max. 

The Soleus is work from a seated position.  

*The Pump/Burn*

The key to increasing muscle mass is the pump.  

To create this you need to preform exercises short rest periods (60 second or less) and high sets. (6 set or more). 

*Stubborn Calves*

They are a very stubborn muscle group.  You can work them daily. 

One method would be to preform exercises that work the Gastroc one day and the Soleus the next day.  

*Weight Load*

Due to the short rest periods and higher reps, using heavy loads isn't possible.  

Light to moderate load will be used.  

While the weight matters, the pump is vital to growth. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## WINSTON (Oct 7, 2014)

*calves*



Kenny Croxdale said:


> There are two large muscles in the calf.  Each need to be worked with different exercises and different repetitions.
> 
> *The Gastrocnemius  *
> 
> ...



tanks. and we mean DIAMOND  calvesnot easy . not   round  or trengelysheped calves. ala platz.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 7, 2014)

ThreeGigs said:


> You know there are two types of muscle. It boils down to strength or endurance. Your calves are used for walking, so they're predominantly type I, meaning they'll respond best to endurance work.
> 
> So think really high reps.
> You're thinking like 3 sets of 30, right?
> ...



I have good genetics for calves.

When I hit the calves on leg day at the end, I do 120 reps on standing curls (machine) and seated calf raises. Both weight.

As noted, contract at the top.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 8, 2014)

ShreddedOatz said:


>



I know those fucking softballs anywhere.

Jay has crazy calves.


----------



## WINSTON (Oct 9, 2014)

arnold calves were a s ucess story . when from average calves to great calves from 1968 to 1972 . but few seems to have had that kind of sucess . before and after pics welcome .. it was said in the 1970,s by the oak that calves are the prime muscle of the legs . the forgot that . lee haney and coleman share 16 olympias title and neither had really great calves.


----------



## zerofvcks (Oct 9, 2014)

My calves were always tiny and not that they are huge now by any mean but they're miles from where they used to be.

The two biggest factors, for myself, were training them as heavy as I could while keeping total control but also doing really high reps (20+) with light weight and really holding the contraction for a few seconds on each rep. DC style calves were a huge help.


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 10, 2014)

mike mentzer yes the guilty one . wrote that wirth calves more than any other bodyparty the eventual size and shape seems genetics. . to prove him wrong the arnold story .. went from poor calves to great calves . robby robinson didnt suceed in this. i think that the usual exercices are good . donkeys then standing raises then tibialis anterior work and seated stuff . may add one leg toe raises and drop sets. then play volleyball . in between days . and cycling tennis . etc. more than the gym


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 19, 2014)

wor
k the tibialis anterior too on the nautilus machine for that effect . donkeys should be done after one legged dumbbeel raises . then on some days go  and play volleyball


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 20, 2014)

Good thread, and good info and advice.

Luckily I was born with calves (don't know why).

Contracting at the top is always beneficial (like the bicepts and tris).

I do about 120+ reps for calves on leg day once per week.


----------



## Greedy (Dec 20, 2014)

ShreddedOatz said:


>


Jeezus christ, those are insane....


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 21, 2014)

jay cutler calves were better than ronnie .


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 22, 2015)

mike mentzer once said that calves more than any other bodypart the eventual size and shape seems genetic.. it was a bit my case . but lets prove him wrong if possible . buy a weight vest and go mountain running.


----------



## WINSTON (Aug 26, 2015)

mountain running with a weight vest . all the others .. donkeys standing calf one legged toe raises are good . . then volleyball


----------

